# Ive come to a conclusion on theme



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Finally I know what I want my theme to be for 2010 and I can get started on theming props!

Ladies and gentlemen step right up! Welcome to the Greatest Show in Hell!
The Cirque De Carnage!

I will be making my home haunt the epidemy of your fears! With the cirus of carnage everyone will be screaming! Featuring The Ringmasters Ultimate surprize, Mimes r' Silent, Coulrophobic, and of course... the Masterminds props!

...Coming soon for 2010...

I will also be making a Vlog on youtube (maybe) 1 every month starting soon showing progress in a "circusy" manor so expect that coming too!


----------

